# advice needed in job search



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello

thanks for replies my previous post..

we talked and my husband will be talking to a few recruitment companies 

also will send cv(s) directly to companies in Canada..

as far recruitment companies are concerned I guess they'll give us as much info they can give us.

I'm wondering when my husband sends cvs directly to companies,

How can you tell companies are looking for people FROM

over seas or How can you tell they're willing to give jobs to 

non-canadian/willing to give sponsorship etc?

or is it just you apply-and pray for them to sponsor? 

I looked at oversea jobs website and some of details says relocating option:No 

what does this mean.. argh; 

help please..

thanks in advance


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Relocation: no
means that they will not pay you for your relocation within Canada (from one province to another or within the province). They will certainly not pay for your relocation overseas. And they will not sponsor you for a visa.


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

any websites that We can have a look for jobs? 

thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In no specific order:
Canadajobs.com
Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis
Job Search Canada | one search. all jobs. Indeed
Find Jobs on CareerBuilder.com
Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca
...

I don't think there are specific job search websites where they advertise jobs from employers who are willing to sponsor foreigners for a visa.


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd also add wowjobs and craigslist

Just be careful on craiglist of people wanting your info though providing nothing themselves.


----------

